# Well ive learned to love it



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 15, 2012)

ive always hated cottage cheese,yuk!! but i found a way to eat it now and i go through 4-5 big containers per week of the 2% cottage cheese,i cut up strawberries,also i use strawberry flavored syrup(sugar free and carb free) and the whip cream in a can,the lite version,has no sugar or fat or carbs,and its awesome,i just get tired of eating damn chicken and GB all the time,so i found something i can eat and get a lot of protein,1 cup and a half is 35 grams of protein,so im loving it lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 15, 2012)

Damn sounds good brother.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 15, 2012)

dam bro thats a shit load of cottage cheese I mix mine w/ yogurt and eat about 2 containers a week


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 15, 2012)

Very nice alternative for the prot intake right there and sounds good...


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 15, 2012)

Imma try it out... Sounds gross tho


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 15, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Imma try it out... Sounds gross tho



lol actually it taste like strawberry cheese cake


----------



## HH (Jun 15, 2012)

I do this to, its the only way i can down cottage cheese.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

HH said:


> I do this to, its the only way i can down cottage cheese.



indeed brother lol


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sugar free apple sauce too bro. Dude at work got me on it cuz I'd just use pepper and have to choke the shit down. Try it sometime it's pretty good.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Sugar free apple sauce too bro. Dude at work got me on it cuz I'd just use pepper and have to choke the shit down. Try it sometime it's pretty good.



man i will havet to try this,sounds great


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 16, 2012)

its good at night time,casien baby!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> its good at night time,casien baby!



brother you got that right and i hellva lot cheaper than casein protein lol


----------



## Mrs P (Jun 19, 2012)

My kids love cottage cheese porfait.. some cottage cheese, whipped cream, a little honey, strawberries, blueberries, nuts & granola.
I eat it with fresh strawberries and granola.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 21, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> My kids love cottage cheese porfait.. some cottahe cheese, whipped cream, a little honey, strawberries, blueberries, nuts & granola.
> I eat it with fresh strawberries and granola.



gotta try this to Mrs P sounds good!!!


----------



## Georgia (Jun 21, 2012)

Will never like that stuff. Fancy yankee crap


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 21, 2012)

I can't do it man, i've tried and i just can't eat cottage cheese.  aint nothing white going in my mouth!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 21, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Will never like that stuff. Fancy yankee crap





DarksideSix said:


> I can't do it man, i've tried and i just can't eat cottage cheese.  aint nothing white going in my mouth!!



oh lord....lmao!!!


----------



## JOMO (Jun 21, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Will never like that stuff. Fancy yankee crap



Ahh..GO EAT SOME GRITS BOYY!! Jk, never had a prob with cottage cheese. Plain, salt and pepper, fruit. Easy peasy!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 22, 2012)

just had cottage cheese with pineapple last night... omg i almost ate the whole thing


----------

